# Screen Printing Supply Stores Near Me



## tang3 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello,

I've read a couple of post where people ask for screen printing supply stores in their area.
I was wondering if someone could help me with this.
I've googled around a little bit, but can't seem to find any stores near my location.
Maybe some of you have a better way of finding stores, or maybe some of you live in the same area as me, and have a store you like to go to.

Anyways,
I live in the San Francisco Bay Area, so any screen printing supply shops around there would work fine for me.

Thanks,
Tristan


----------



## DaveG (Aug 3, 2009)

Try Screen Printers Resource in Hayward. I don't know about their walk-in business, as I've only dealt with them over the phone, but they were very helpful and got me out of a pinch! 

Here's their site address....

Screen Printers Resource - Screen Printing Supplies and Screen Printing Equipment

DaveG


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

hey tang, how did that place work out for you? im trying to get around being entirely dependent on mail-order supplies...


----------

